# getting nigerian dwarf goats... how high do i hang their hay feeder?



## junkprospector (Aug 29, 2013)

in a few days we're getting a pair of ND's. I'm constructing their area and wondering how high i should hang their hay feeder off the ground. Any recomendations? is 12" - 15" off the ground too low? i was thinking that when we have kids, they would be able to reach the hay at that level, but is that too low? The feeder will probably be 24" tall. thanks!


----------



## elevan (Aug 29, 2013)

12" would be fine for kids later on.  And at 24" tall that makes your total height around 3'....you may or may not have goats trying to jump onto the top of it.  ND are quite nimble; you may want to construct a "lid" of sorts for it or make t a little taller.  I had one pygmy that could easily jump onto something 3' off the ground and was often found inside the hay feeder.


----------



## chicken pickin (Aug 29, 2013)

My hay feeder is about 12" off of the ground. I got my NDs as kids and it was a fine height.


----------



## junkprospector (Aug 30, 2013)

thanks! i think i'll do 12" off the ground with a lid as mentioned. I don't really want to find one stuck in the feeder one day. We're going to pick up our pair tomorrow morning!


----------



## J+R Ranch (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree with 12".  My Nigerians eat off the bottom (including kids) and my Llamas eat off the top.  Cute to watch also!


----------

